# DCC Sound Decoder for HO Proto 2000 SD7



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

I just obtained a very nice HO-scale Proto 2000 EMD SD7. It's of a fair vintage--1995! Currently, it's DC, but it has an 8-pin, NMRA-compliant socket for a DCC decoder. I'd like to add a DCC decoder with sound.

Any suggestions on what decoder I should use? I've installed Digitrax decoders in Kato units and they seem fine, but I've totally open to other brands. My biggest requirement here is that the decoder be programmed with appropriate sounds for an SD7. I have a Digitrax programmer, but unfortunately there don't appear to be any SD7 sounds in Digitrax's sound library. 

Finally, if you have suggestions for a different locomotive whose sounds will adequately mimic an SD7, I'd love to hear them. Maybe an early GP?

Many thanks!

Doug


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm a big fan of the Tsunami decoders having two of them. The SD 7 has a EMD 567 (non turbo) unit and Soundtraxx offer one for this prime mover. In fact the early Geeps had the same unit. I think Soundtraxx have two configurations for this decoder, one needs to be hard wired and the other has an 'Atlas' style clip in board which goes over the motor, if yours has arrangement it greatly simplifies installation.


----------



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks, Cycleops. Do the Tsunamis have selectable horn sounds? This quick data sheet (http://www.soundtraxx.com/dsd/tsunami/showwistle.php?s=emd567) indicates that there are five types of airhorns available in the decoder. Any idea which would be appropriate for an SD7?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There's a good selection of air horns available on the Tsunami. There are sixteen on mine. It's great fun trying them all out. As far as I can make out air horns were usually selected by individual railroads so you would have to let me know which one you model. They would probably have used several so you can take your choice.


----------



## dchartier (Jan 29, 2015)

It's a Southern Pacific SD7 with black widow paint scheme. Road #5324, if that helps. Any air horn suggestions?



Cycleops said:


> There's a good selection of air horns available on the Tsunami. There are sixteen on mine. It's great fun trying them all out. As far as I can make out air horns were usually selected by individual railroads so you would have to let me know which one you model. They would probably have used several so you can take your choice.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Apparently SP used the following among others:
Nathan M3, Nathan M5, Nathan P3, Nathan P5, Nathan K5H, Leslie A200, Leslie S3L, Wabco E2.
So you've got quite a choice, most will be included on the Tsunami. You can choose whichever you like the sound of.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

As good as the Tsunami sounds are, I recently settled on ESU Loksound for all of my sound equipped locos. The reason for this was the Loksounds just drive so much better than any other deoder I've tried.
I bought an ESU Lokprogrammer which allows me to programmer and customise my own decoders. There's an excellent range of sound files for US outline locos on the ESU website which are all free to download and use. All of those files come with a choice of 16 different horn sounds which are selectable by changing the value of a single CV.

Here is a video of a Proto 1000 F3 which I installed sound in just recently. The F3 uses the same prime mover as the SD7 - a 567 non turbo as Cycleops already said.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YEf3-L_khA


----------

